# [ODMP] Newtown Borough Police Department, Pennsylvania ~ September 29, 2005



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

A Police Officer with the Newtown Borough Police Department was killed in the line of duty on September 29, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17884*


----------

